# Been a while...



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

recently "updated" my budget set-up. 
Went from this:









To this, within the past month...:










Went round & round about TV choice...but, knowing this will end up being secondary set in main living area next year, I went "practical" (besides, I'm a cheap bastage!!)
37" VIZIO from WM (new item) : *next year, 50" 1080p something* :dunno:
MNS XLS classics "B" stock from AV123 :* gonna do ninja BUDO to Encore upgrade*
HK AVR 240 refurb 
older Panny DVD player : *PS3 for BluRay & music storage this Xmas!*:bigsmile:
older Onkie 6 disc CD changer
Charter HDDVR
older Sony sub (hidden) 9 yrs old: *waiting on TCA SCAMP (pair)*raying::bigsmile:
JBL Balcony refurbs & "custom painted" surrounds
older Altec Lansing I/O "custom painted" rear surrounds









DIY ent center to accommodate vertical "bookshelf" center & no wall mounting of flat panel (built over summer)

























And, playing 'round/learning built some treatments:
























2 - 2x2x4" open back with some "mini" panels as trial....building corner "tri" trap for front corner of room.
Oh yeah, that last pic only shows 1 rear, but added the other since & shelf full of media....

This room/system fine as my first shot at HD & for this football season...but new toys always in the works!!:1eye:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks nice. I like how you built your stand. Very creative!


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

Imagine I will be round here a bit more soon as once SCAMP is available, I will likely pick up REW & BFD...
2 in this tiny 11.5x11.5x8 room gonna do some serious rumbling!!:yikes::bigsmile:


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

You have a nice setup. I like the chairs and the DIY stuff in particular. The Auburn avatar is good too


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

dradius said:


> You have a nice setup. I like the chairs and the DIY stuff in particular. The Auburn avatar is good too


Thanks! I'm a tightwad, so I try _anything_ DIY first...

And the AU avvy?? Kinda crazy in the AU Family today!:coocoo::yikes::shh:
WDE!! Anyway!!!


----------



## jwesenick79 (Sep 25, 2008)

nice setup, i like the stand you made. How do you like ur Vizio tv? is it lcd or plasma? i've been looking into new tv's and im leaning towards vizio, so just wondering on your thoughts about them. good job tho!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

I have one of Vizio's newer XVT models that I love. It's 42" and the picture is really crystal clear. I love watching sports - it's insane how clear it is. I'm not super up on all the technology but it's 1080p and it has 120hz refresh rate AND it was half the price of all the other brands that made in the same factory. It really was a great bang for my buck.


----------

